# Making a fixture for column



## Gene Pinner (Sep 6, 2006)

I have two round columns I wish to mount a flag pole holder on each, I would like someone to show me a fixture I can design to rout a round indention in the round column to mount the flag pole holder that has a flat round base..normally this would go flat on a wall or something..but I would like to put these on my columns..can someone give me a fixture detail I can fabricate so I can use my router to make a round indentation on this vertical round column, I know when you want to saw round stock you put it in ''V'' blocks, but I would like someone with greater knowlege to give me a plan or a drawing that I could follow..Thanks for any help Truly Gene


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gene

This should work.
Make it with 3/4" plywood or MDF stock with 2 x 4 x 4" long clamp blocks.
Cut a slot in one part for a guide bushing to run in, clamp it to the pole,then drop in a plunge router in with a 1/2" carb bit or a flat bottom bit and put a flat spot on the column.
Note***most big colums ,4 1/2" or bigger, are NOT made from one peace of stock, the norn is 4 or more parts, the easy way to find out is to drill a small hole in the column then stick a small wire in the hole.
This will tell you not to cut to much off the column. 

Bj 

You may say that's alot of work just to put a flat spot on a column, you don't get a 2nd chance at this one  and I'm sure you don't want to replace the column because you didn't go the extra mile to get it right the 1st. time. 

I'm not sure what you can use the jig for once you have the job done maybe remove the bottom part and use it to make a flag pole


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gene, think of a muffler clamp. To get the proper shape for your jig take a piece of cardboard and make a half moon cut out that fits the column. Make two end pieces out of your jig material using the cardboard pattern. Now connect these with a flat panel with the desired hole predrilled. Throw a band clamp around the jig and column to hold it steady and rout away.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Flag pole*

Gene



Gene Pinner said:


> I have two round columns
> 
> What is the dimensions of the columns?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gene Pinner (Sep 6, 2006)

*Thanks for Info Re: Column Jigs/Fixture*

Thanks to all who responded to my request for help making a jig to rout out a spot on my columns, you all were a great help..Truly, Gene Pinner


----------

